# Can't use the chat room



## tmhuggiebear (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried getting into the chat room but I got a message that I had to download the new Java so I followed the link it gave me and downloaded the Java for free. However, the next time I tried to use the chat room I got the same message about downloading java. I thought that maybe I downloaded the wrong version the first time, but the Java website told me that I already had the updated version of Java. Despite the updated version, I still can't get into the chat room. I never had this problem on the old forum before.

Anybody else experiencing this?


----------

